# Wie groß war euer größter Zander?



## msdstefan (18. September 2004)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele Leute große Zander fangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Ich hatte als kleiner Bub, als ich 5 oder 6 war mal einen richtig großen... weis aber nicht mehr genau wie groß der war.. 83 ? oder 73? .... egal, damals hab ich mich gefreut wie der Schellnkönig... 

Meinen offizielen Zanderekord führe ich mit77cm und 9 Pfund


----------



## Lally (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

@Franz

haste den an die wand genagelt?|supergri  sieht auf jedenfall so aus:g 
ich habe noch keinen gefangen, mache ja auch gerade erst den schein!#4 
und dann will ich hoffen, das ich auch mal sowas fange.......


----------



## Merlinrs (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Habe schon ein paar über 15 Pund gefangen. Hoffe diesen Herbst-Winter endlich mal einen über 20 pfund zu fangen.


----------



## STICHLING (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hi

bei mir sah es nicht anders aus  #6 
ich war auch noch eine ziemlich junger Knopf  "12 Jahre"

der Zander hatte eine Länge von 96 cm    zum Gewicht kann ich leider keine Angaben machen "zu DDR Zeiten hatte ich noch keine Fischwaage" 

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Stokker (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein grösster sprang mir am Brombachsee an den Haken,60 cm...


Na ja, kein Riese, aber er war gross genug um sich in meiner Pfanne zu aalen.....


----------



## Lotte (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

moin-moin,

 mein größter hatte 9,5 pfund. länge kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen!!!


----------



## Adrian* (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein größter war sage und schreibe 22cm....werde das aber im winter "aktualisieren".....aber hab immerhin 13 stück in dieser größe gefangen..waren eigentlich alles beifänger beim barschangeln, hat mich aber gefreut und die anderen haben en dummes gesicht gemacht..... :m


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Gehe erst seit august auf Zander. mein größter war bisher 54cm und hatte etwas mehr wie 2 Pfund, aber schon mehr wie ich zu erreichen hoffte 



:v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## congermichi (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

hab in der ODER  nen 83-er gefangen. ansonsten alle etwas kleiner. hab jedes jahr so um die 6 stk. in der ODER.

mfg

micha


----------



## Ghanja (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein Größter lag so bei 62 cm. Die üblichen Verdächtigen (50 - 55 cm) habe ich eigentlich regelmäßig. Nur auf einen Brocken warte ich noch ...  :v
Naja, ich angle in Deutschland erst seit einem Jahr - die Zeit wird es bringen ...  |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

habe jetzt in Schweden beim Angeln auf Hecht eine Menge Zander gefangen, alle zwischen 50 und 65 cm groß
Petri von Toni


----------



## sebastian (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

meine hab ich vor nicht all zu langer zeit gefangen, meinen ersten mit 3.5kg und 77cm !


----------



## Agalatze (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein größter war 14 pfund bei 94 cm. man habe ich mich da gefreut gehabt.
meine exfreundin ist gleich vom wasser weg gegangen weil sie sich so erschrocken hat. die dachte ich simuliere einen dicken fisch. und dann hat sie das maul gesehen 
war echt witzig...


----------



## msdstefan (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Dann will ich euch auch mal meinen Größten aus dem letzten Jahr zeigen. Der hatte 86cm und wog 13 Pfund. Der kleine hat übrigens 5,5 Pfund.


----------



## Birger (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Das kommt aufs Gewässer an, denke ich. Wo keine großen Zander sind (wie bei uns), fängt man auch keine. Ich hab teilweise Tagesfänge von 10 Zandern, von denen der größte dann 60cm ist, echt arm. Kann auch nicht 100% behaupten, dass mir ein größer ausgestiegen ist, war dann meistens ein Hecht.


----------



## Enny (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

@msdstefan Hammerbild !!!  #6


----------



## AndreasG (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter hatte 14Pfd bei 92cm, Bild ist schon drin kuckst du hier.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30668&page=11&pp=15

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Carphunter 76 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hy.

Ich hatte nen 96er mal im Rhein gefangen.
Nicht gewogen, aber hat sicher seine 15 pfd gehabt. War ein Milchner.
Scanner hab ich nich, sonst könnt ich das photo reinstellen.

Servus


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Habe mal einen gekannt der ein 1,22 m Zander in einem Baggersee gefangen hat .......


----------



## Zanderseb (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Schönes Thema.Ich möchte hiermit der Buntheit des Themas beisteuern.
 Ich habe das Bild schonmal veröffentlicht.
 Doch gugst du wieder:


----------



## arno (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Moin!
Dann bin ich ja bis jetzt der SPITZENREITER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein Größter und Einzigster Zander bisher, hatte das Gardemaß von 15 cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumper (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

88 cm,10 Pfund


----------



## **bass** (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

grösster: 91cm bei 16pfund auf eine kleine brasse bei schnee und eis in einem hafen an der mosel


----------



## Marius (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Dieses Jahr ein 83cm Zander mit 13 Pfund Lebendgewicht.

Foto binde ich mal heute abend ein wenn ich es nicht vergesse.


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter war bei 96 cm genau 16 Pfund schwer #6 

Grüßle Martin #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Ein fisch über zehn pfd. war leider noch nicht drin, aber das kommt noch, ich bin noch jung und hab noch zeit.. hehe Größter Zander bis jetzt: glatte 70cm!!!! gefangen in nem sportboothafen.
KOF!!!


----------



## bolli (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hi,

85 cm und schlanke 10 Pf. Gefangen im Baggersee auf Twister. Bild siehe Avatare.


----------



## Mac Gill (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Meiner war 78 cm groß und da tropfte es nur so raus.
(voller Laich... :q)

Gewicht nicht überliefert, da keine Waage vorhanden.....


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein grösster Zander war 102 cm, Gewicht weiss ich nicht. Das ist schon fast 20 Jahre her. Köder war übrigens ein Tauwurm 

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

WOW Norbert

 102 cm

 Fettes Petri und Mega Respekt.

 Ich ziehe meinen Hut.|schild-g


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Das war absoluter Zufall, hatte überhaupt nichts mit Können zu tun.


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Trotzdem Petri.
 ist doch egal,lass uns nicht auf dem können rumreiten.
 Du hast die Metermarke geknackt man:g


----------



## wildbootsman (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

viel zu klein

Wildi


----------



## Guen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

92cm und schlanke 11 Pfund  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## msdstefan (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mensch Leute ist ja gewaltig was hier schon für Fische gefangen wurden. Ich bin entzückt!!! Wie lange habt ihr denn alle so gebraucht bis ihr die Riesen gefangen habt? Ich hab mit 14 das erste Mal nen Zander gefangen und meinen größten mit 36. Hat also schlappe 22 Jahre gedauert bis zum 13-pfünder. Hatte mit 28 meinen ersten 10-Pfünder. Seitdem ich mit nem Köderboot angel fang ich mehr große als früher. Die meisten liegen bei über 5 Pfund. Dafür gibt es Jahre in denen fast keiner gefangen wird. In anderen fängt man zum Teil 3 oder mehr in einer Nacht. Hab noch ein Bild meiner besten Nacht angehängt mit 2x 2,5 Pfund, 1x 8 Pfund, 1x 9 Pfund und 1x 10 Pfund.


----------



## robertb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat letztes Jahr auch nen Kracher von 1,06 Meter und knappen 20 Pfund auf Tauwurm gefangen  |uhoh: 

Ich krebs noch bei 4 Pfund-Exemplaren rum.

@mdsstefan Habt ihr keine Tages- oder Wochenfangbeschränkung ? 
Bei uns wären 5 entnommene Zander an einem Tag undenkbar.  #d


----------



## Ghanja (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Wieviel mag wohl das neueste Zanderkant-Monster haben?

Bild im Blinker-Forum


----------



## Lumbmann (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mensch ghanja wo hast du denn den klopper aufgetrieben.
wie groß ist der gewesen?


----------



## Veit (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

75 cm auf Köfi in der Saale


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Naja, hält ihn ja auch ganz schön weit von sich weg und nah an die Linse ;>
Und dann Weitwinkel ;D
Könnte keinen Meter haben.

Aber sieht schon gewaltig aus!
Ich glaube so knapp über 1m (?)


----------



## Zanderkisser (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein persönlicher Zanderrekord liegt bei genau 70 cm und etwas über 6 Pfund.

Hab also reele Chancen das noch in diesem Winter noch zu knacken!!!
:q :q


----------



## Zanderseb (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Habe das Zandermonster auch schon gesehen.
 Gefangen wurde er beim Zebco Casting für den Testangler .

 Über größe und Gewicht liegen noch keine Meldungen vor.
 Ist noch Top Secret.

 Aber Gigantisches Teil:l


----------



## the doctor (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Er ist ja weg:q :q :qIch meine das Monster von ZANDER


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php


schau ma hier doctor


----------



## the doctor (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Ich habe ihn noch gestern hier im Board gesehen.
Echt ein Hammerteil


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

hm, da hat wohl jemand was dagegen gehabt das es hier im anglerboard steht. kann man nichts machen


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Naja wenn Blinker die Rechte hat, kann man wohl nix machen.

business as usual ;o)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

hallo placebo lange nichts mehr gehört.

wann hasten F.-prüfung????????????????????????????? waaaaaannnn??????#c 



ach ja    :v :v :v :v


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

2. Oktober.
Ich hoffe ich vermassel es nicht wieder ;(
Autofahren scheint keine meiner Stärken zu sein ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

egal wie, setz dem prüfer von mir aus ne binde auf oder gib ihm dr*gen.


naja im notfall läst sich bestimmt auch so was organiesieren


----------



## AndreasG (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, hält ihn ja auch ganz schön weit von sich weg und nah an die Linse ;>
> Und dann Weitwinkel ;D
> Könnte keinen Meter haben.
> 
> ...



Sicher ein wunderschöner Fisch, nur etwas unvorteilhaft fotografiert.
Meinen 92er von dem ich hier geschrieben hatte hab ich zum Spaß mal genau so abgelichtet.
Jetzt seht ihr mal den Efekt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fishing-Toby (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Moin, 
mein grösster Zander wog 19 Pfd bei einer Länge von 98 cm, gefangen in der Ems bei Lathen/Emsland am 29.08.98 beim Schleppen vom Boot aus auf Flasher. Ein Flasher ist eigentlich ein Lockblech, das dem eigentlichen Köder vorgeschaltet wird. Das Blech habe ich als Köder umfunktioniert und mit einem großen Drilling versehen. Der Flasher trudelt beim Schleppen ungewöhnlich weit. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sehr große Kunstköder, die sich anständig bewegen die größten Zander bringen.


----------



## snofla (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein schwerster zander hatte 13pfund bei 78cm länge.

ich hab die gewichte mit der länge bei allen antworten mal verglichen,demnach war mein zander wohl recht schwer für seine länge.

liegt es daran das er aus nem baggersee kam? #c


----------



## catch-company (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hallo

Meine beiden besten Zander aus dem letzten Jahr:






92 cm mit etwas über 15 Pfd.






ungemessen und ungewogen ist er mir entglitten!  

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Edte (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein Größter Zander hatte 74 cm und 4 kg , gefangen im Peenestrom auf gelben Gumi mit silberglitter.











Gruß EDTE


----------



## Headhunter (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander bis dato war 88cm lang und 10 Pfd. + ein paar Gramm schwer.   Gefangen auf Gufi (rot/gelb) an einem Samstag nachmittags um ca. 15.00 Uhr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Kurz vorher war mir ein weiterer Zander (ca. 75 cm geschätzt) etwa 4m vor dem Ufer entkommen. :c  :c


----------



## Radza (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander war 96 cm und 24,5 Pfund schwer. Gefangen auf Gummifisch im Rhein! Ist zur Zeit auch noch im Blinker auf dem ersten Platz!#h


----------



## taildancer (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

boah...hat der nen fußball verschluckt?


----------



## Uschi+Achim (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander war 70 cm und ca. 6 Pfund. Es ist kein Riese, aber stolz war ich trotzdem. Gefangen habe ich ihn in der Weser bei Minden. Gebisssen hat er auf Tauwurm/Grundmontage. Den gleichzeitig ausliegenden Köderfisch hatte sich ein Raubaal einverleibt. 

Viele Grüße
Achim

http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Super Bilder und super Fische #6

 @ Catch Company

 Deine Bilder sind erste Sahne und  Absolut Professionell.

 Lebende Fische doe man Released zu Fotografieren ist toll und sieht einfach spitze aus.

 @
 Radza

 Absolut geiler Zander.
 Doch war es denn unbedingt nötig ihn Abtzschlagen?#t
 Ich mein,wer Verwertet denn 24 Pfund Fisch sinnvoll ???
 Oder hattest du keine Cam dabei?


----------



## catch-company (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Danke für die Blumen! #h 

Ich finde lebende Fische einfach besser auf Fotos und mal ehrlich, ein Zander, der alle seine Flossen abspreizt ist einfach ein "bischen" fotogener als ein toter, aber wir sollten nicht die Leute verachten, welche sich einfach über den Fang großer Fische freuen und ein Foto von toten Fischen hier einstellen möchten. Nicht jeder fängt regelmäßig große Fische!

Ich überlasse es lieber jedem selbst zu entscheiden was er mit dem Fisch macht. Ich habe es schon einmal erwähnt, dass wir Angler im Gegensatz zu Jägern die Chance haben dem Tier wieder die Freiheit zu schenken. 
Denn für mich als Angler gibt es nichts schöneres als nach einem gelungenen Foto den Fisch wieder zurück in sein Element zu bringen und zu sehen wie er langsam wieder verschwindet.
Dabei ist man sich gewiss den Bestand geschont zu haben, trotzdem ein schönes Foto als Erinnerung mit nach Hause zu bringen und wie ich auch schon einmal sagte, entnehme ich ebenfalls den ein oder anderen Fisch.

Das ganze Leben ist ein einziger Lernprozess. Bei manchen setzt er etwas früher ein und bei anderen etwas später und ich denke ein vernünftiger Angler kann selbst entscheiden ob er es verantworten kann einen Fisch zu entnehmen oder Ihn schonend zurückzusetzen.

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Dein Beitrag ist absolute Weltklasse.
  Besser hätte man es glaub ich nicht ausdrücken können.#6

  ich habe mich vorhin wohl etwas zu derb ausgedrückt.|bla:
  Danke für deine Korrektur.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

@ all

super Fische und geile Bilder,
weiter so. Macht Spaß hier ab und zu rein zu schauen.
Hätte gerne auch solchen Erfolg, aber mir fehlt die Zeit und dann ist ma auf gelegenheitsfänge angewiesen.

Aber dafür gibt es ja hier das Board.
 Man(n) sieht das nicht nur Zandersep fischen fangen kann (obwohl der Junge gut ist)


----------



## Radza (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

@ Zanderseb
Ich gehöre wohl anscheinend zu der seltenen Spezies die ihren Fang verwerten und das mit gutem Gewissen. Habe schon einiges an Fisch wieder seinem Element überlassen, denn ich nehme am Rhein keinen Zander unter 60 cm mit für die Pfanne.
Gibt genug dort von Idioten die alles mit nach Hause nehme was am Haken hängt, egal ob Untermaß, Schonzeit oder Fangbegrenzung. Das sind die Angler die unsere Fischbestände langsam aber sicher kaputtmachen.
Hatte übrigens sechs Kilo Filet von meinem Fang!
Gruß Andreas!


----------



## hans66660 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

im august letztes jahr in der leine, 81 cm


----------



## Norgefahrer (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander hatte eine Länge von 77cm und wog genau 8 Pfund  #6 

Dabei ist noch anzumerken,dass es mein aller erster Zander war  |stolz:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

So leute meinen größter und einziger Zander habe ich beim Satzkarpfenangeln auf Madenbündel gefangen. ´Der hatte die größe von gerade mal 45cm. Ich glaube da habe ich dümmer aus der Wäsche geguckt als der Zander.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*



			
				Radza schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Zander war 96 cm und 24,5 Pfund schwer. Gefangen auf Gummifisch im Rhein! Ist zur Zeit auch noch im Blinker auf dem ersten Platz!#h



Wahnsinnsbrocken !!!!  #6
son Mist das ich am Rhein immer nix erwische .....    :c


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte als kleiner Bub, als ich 5 oder 6 war mal einen richtig großen... weis aber nicht mehr genau wie groß der war.. 83 ? oder 73? .... egal, damals hab ich mich gefreut wie der Schellnkönig...
> 
> 
> Wo bleiben die Ferkelfahnder????
> ...


----------



## Lachskiller (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander hatte 86cm und 14,5 PF schwer#h 



Gruß LK


----------



## krauthi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein größter zander habe ich in maastricht gefangen mit einem twister in weiß

98 cm  und 21 pfund 
leider gibt es keine fotos davon da zu dem damaligen zeitpunkt  ich noch keine digicam hatte 



gruß krauthi


----------



## DozeyDragoN (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hallo Zandervernarrte!

Hier auch mal ein paar meiner größten Zanderchen des jahres 2oo4: 

















Grüße, DD


 ##


----------



## Gast 1 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein Größter: 73 cm und knapp unter 10 Pfd.

Siehe Avatar.:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Meine Pers.Zanderliste 

Polen 84 cm...
der Slowakei 91 cm...
Frankreich 79 cm...
Slovenien 89 cm...
Belgien 67 cm...
Alabama (USA) der Verwandte des Zander´s - Walleye 68 cm...
und im Heimischen Baggersee 68cm...

Gewicht nicht bekannt(mir auch egal) da ALLE wieder entlassen
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Derber-Darm (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

genau 4000 gr und 83cm
siehe mein bild


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein grösster war ca. 57cm glaub ich


----------



## krauthi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

nette zanderschen   #r   deine augen auf bild drei sehen ja richtig giftig aus 
hast du die zanderschen  damit  hypnotysiert ?????gruß krauthi





			
				DozeyDragoN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zandervernarrte!
> 
> Hier auch mal ein paar meiner größten Zanderchen des jahres 2oo4:
> 
> ...


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter war 0cm und 0 Pfund schwer , habe leider noch keinen gefangen .....


----------



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hallo,
ich mache in ein paar Tagen meinen Angelschein.Dann werde ich am Ammersee angeln.Ich interessiere mich brennend fürs Zanderangeln.Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen:
Wann (Jahreszeit) fange ich Zander?
Wie( welche Montage ) ist besonders gut für Zander?
Zu welcher Jahreszeit sind sie in welcher Tiefe?
Wär echt nett,wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander war ein Bursch von Sage und schreibe 0cm und 0,0kg aber irgendwan hoffe ich das es einer ist der nicht nur 0 cm lang und0 kg sondern einer von 9kg und über90cm lang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knobbes (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein grösster war 5,1 kg schwer und 77 cm lang.
Gebt mal bei   Suche    folgendes ein, dann könnt ihr den Beitrag lesen.

pfündiger Zander Hollenbacher See 



Gruss Knobbes


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

|kopfkrat lang sts her, da habe ich mal beim Barsche spinnen auf einen Minni-Blinker einen 79iger gefangen, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. Er sieht ganz schön schlank aus!

Die Bilder sind nicht sooogut,aber ein schönes Andenken. Die Barsche sind ebenfalls von diesem Tag.:g


----------



## angelfreak1990 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

ich habe letztes jahr meine 2 größten (waren meine ersten) zander gefangen.auf grund mit fischfetzen der eine 47 cm der andere 46 cm beide wogen min. 1,75 pfund. waren lecker|supergri


----------



## Lechfischer (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*



			
				angelfreak1990 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe letztes jahr meine 2 größten (waren meine ersten) zander gefangen.auf grund mit fischfetzen der eine 47 cm der andere 46 cm beide wogen min. 1,75 pfund. waren lecker|supergri


Haben Zander kein Schonmaß von 50???


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

@ Lechfischer: Zander haben zumindest in NRW ein Schonmaß von 40 cm. Selbst in den anderen Bundesländern dürfte es maximal bei 45 cm liegen.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## totoconha (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Durfte 1999 (... war im übrigen mein bestes Zanderjahr!) 1x 14 Pfd. und 1x19 Pfd. auf die Schuppen legen.Das waren in diesem Jahr aber nicht die größten Fische in meinem Hausgewässer. Mein Kumpel durfte sich mit 1x24Pfd. auf den Heimweg machen. Wenn gewünscht werde ich noch ein Foto beilegen (....der zu faul zum scannen ist)

Gruß Torsten#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

wenigstens das vom 24er ! BIIIIIDDDDDDÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ ......


----------



## strafer (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

mein grösster ging mir letztes jahr beim karpfenangeln am wehr an den haken...
gebissen hat er auf ein stück tauwurm und er war satte 8cm lang oder sagt man da kurz..............................hoffentlich beisst er in ein paar jahren noch mal und ist bis dahin gewachsen........


----------



## Acharaigas (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander hatte bisher 72cm und 2750g. Ist also noch viel Freiraum nach oben. ;-)

TT


----------



## fishman (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein größter Zander, war zugleich mein erster. Habe ihn als Beifang beim Aalangeln gefangen, er wog 10 Pfund. Habe danach noch viele weitere Zander bis 10 Pfund gefagen, aber keiner der drüber war. Viel größer wird er in unserem kleinem Fluß nicht.


----------



## Knobbes (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

totoconha,
wie lang waren denn die 3 Zander?
Wäre super, wenn da noch das ein oder andere Bild kommt.
gruss knobbes


----------



## anguilla (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Mein "Größter" ist schon ein paar Jahre her: 77cm bei 4,6 kg!


----------



## redeye (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

swchöne klopper @ msdstefan...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

meiner um die 60 cm ... nich genau gemessen aber war maßig


----------



## msdstefan (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Habe meinen persönlichen Rekord nun auch endlich auf über 12 Pfund, nämlich mehr als 15,5 Pfund erhöht. Mehr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=774617#post774617


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinen persönlichen Rekord nun auch endlich auf über 12 Pfund, nämlich mehr als 15,5 Pfund erhöht. Mehr:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=774617#post774617




Wow, Super #6 #6 

Auf so eine Granate warte ich auch noch


----------



## Congrio (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie groß war euer größter Zander?*

Hab meinen Beitrag (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54318) gerade erst geschrieben, aber wenn der Thread schon mal wieder im Umlauf ist  : Habe von Samstag auf Sonntag (nicht Freitag, wie in meinem Artikel geschrieben) meinen Rekordzander von knapp 91cm und genau 17 Pfund im Rhein gefangen. Photos sind leider noch im Labor, kommen aber noch nach. Bin stolz wie Oskar. Hab zwar schon einige Zander gefangen, die 60 cm Marke konnte ich aber noch nicht durchbrechen. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, das war nicht der letzte seiner Größe


----------

